# New med student



## Rsiddiqy (Oct 20, 2015)

Aoa, Alhamdullilah I got accepted to Fatima Jinnah, and I was hoping if someone already there could give me some tips or suggestions that you wish you knew before starting or just general information about the college and medicine 
Thanks


----------



## Coreel (Jan 9, 2018)

Just don't be scared and believe in yourself!!! Good luck!


----------



## Paki (Jun 29, 2018)

Rsiddiqy said:


> Aoa, Alhamdullilah I got accepted to Fatima Jinnah, and I was hoping if someone already there could give me some tips or suggestions that you wish you knew before starting or just general information about the college and medicine
> Thanks


Please share your experience and your aggregate. I really need some help. I did my Alevels and now I have no idea how to proceed.


----------



## Texila (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

Do a research about the med school before you take admission.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

You should know that you are going to join a college now where you can get a lot of opportunities and a friendly environment that would be your life for the next 3–4 years. Before I joined All Saints University I search al the things about this university and I am happy to select this university, So you have to search for the university or medical college you are going to choose.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes, we need to research before talking about admission, Because our career is dependent on these things also, with my experience if anyone wants to study in top-rated Caribbean university then you can join all saints university.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

Sure, it's awesome to do a little investigation, but moreover, leave a bit of room for the randomness of reality too.
I got admitted through a scholarship and it was a set colorful international school with all foreigners for the first 2 years of medical studies...and the plan is that, from third year onwards, you join the local students in other provinces to complete the career degree.
The experiences very much vary and likely your own psyche and take on the world will be an influence...whether you take on a stress-free or -ful attitude to events - good, bad, regular.


----------

